# milestones and memories



## MrMacCloudsMom (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm not sure if this should go in here or the general budgie talk but I wanted to make a thread were I myself and other newbees like me could post some of how milestone moments and others could share there memories (the good and the bad) of there own training and taming. Hopefully it will be a fun way to share experiences and knowledge(which the forum is amazingly full of btw) with each other. That being said ill start with my first milestone. For the last three days I've been able to get Mr MacCloud to eat out of my hand. The first day he was hesitant. Yesterday he ate all the millet and then squeaked at me for more. Today when I walked to him he hoped right down and waited for me to open his door and was on my hand the second I opened to show him the millet. This leads me to one of two conclusions. One it's working and he is start to trust me or. Two he millet is the equivalent of birdy crack and he knows I'm his supplier so if he has to hop on the hand to get it he will.


----------



## Barbara* (Feb 22, 2016)

My Darwin is learning to like me I think. He gets let out of the cage and goes a little crazy and ends up on the floor especially if I motion towards him with my hand which he has done from day one. This morning I was sitting at my desk and he climbed up on my lap which startled me since I was thinking about the mouse problem we have this year. He stared at me for a moment and flew really close to my nose and took off. I guess that's a milestone. Yesterday he landed on my arm for a minute. Budgies are so cute.


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

My first milestone with Reggie was getting him to step up on my finger for the first time. He nibbled at my finger to see if it was safe and now he's so tame with me and the trust between us keeps growing. I'm so proud of him! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMacCloudsMom (Dec 1, 2016)

That sounds like a milestone to me how long have you had Darwin? Reggie is beautiful do you remember how Lon it took him to master the step up. So far he's more than happy to hop on to open hand but if I try to touch my finger to his belly or any were on him at all he's gone. Baby steps right :clearwing 2: Hey this one looks like my Mr MacCloud lol&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

Reggie was 5 weeks old when I got him and it took me about 2 weeks to be able to get him to eat out of my hand and step up onto my finger. It took 5 weeks to get him tame and even though he's so tame and has a strong bond with me his taming isn't over. Even when you've got a good bond with a budgie the taming continues forever as they will trust you more and more as long as you give them dedication and a lot of love. Also about the touching his feathers. Reggie doesn't like to be stroked or cuddled in anyway he doesn't mind spending time with me but he's not a big fan of the petting so if your budgie doesn't like petting its best not to force him. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMacCloudsMom (Dec 1, 2016)

I had read that in one of the taming post. I want him to comfortable so until today I've just been giving him millet in my hand but I was hoping we could try the step up thing since he jumps right to my hand when I put it in there now.but if I close my hand and put my pointer finger towards home he takes off. That's what I mean by touching his belly. And i guess I should have said under him. I knew from my house sparrow that petting is a no no unless they initiate it. &#55357;&#56841; I think more reading and research is in order before I try getting him on my finger. For now the palm is good. I'm just worried about taking him out of the cage with out knowing he will go back to my hand when its time to go back in. I don't want to have to try to catch him or something that will scare him. But I don't want him stuck in his cage all the time either. Well we will get there slow and steady wins the race right.&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

The thing about out of cage time. I let my Reggie out of the cage when he wasn't tame for exercise. He learned that if he wanted food or water he could get it in the cage as it was available for him. As for the stepping up just take it at your budgies pace and when he's ready he will step up. He's learning to trust you which is a good thing so just give him some time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMacCloudsMom (Dec 1, 2016)

So today he is out of the cage for some free play. He gotten really good at hopping right into my open hand so here's hoping he's easy to get back in to the cage when its time. So far he has just perched himself on my husbands boot and is just watching us watch tv.


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

If he knows where his cage is and he really needs food and water I'm sure he'll go back to his cage. Just have trust in him 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMacCloudsMom (Dec 1, 2016)

Well he spent three hrs on my husbands boot just starring at us the he started chirping and whistling and making every noise he knows. So I put some millet in my hand I sat it down in front oh him he jumped right on it and let me put him back in the cage. Over all I think it went well.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It sounds as though things with Mr MacCloud are progressing very well so far! :thumbsup: 
Just remember to work at his pace and realize it takes time and patience.

Best wishes!*


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

Well done you're obviously doing well and bonding with your budgie! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMacCloudsMom (Dec 1, 2016)

Thanks guys. I want to have a good relationship with him like I did icky I know its not going to be the exact same because with icky I was mom/jungle gym / playmate. But hopefully I can be some of those things for Mr MacCloud. So I asked in another post about the quick clips I read about in the safety section dose anyone know what those are? Are they some kinda of carbineer if so they would have to be really small ? Or is there something made for bird cages. Because I'm not having alot of luck finding anything


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

Something that I do when letting my Reggie out of his cage too is i let him play with his toys on my bed and keep a close eye on him so he doesn't hurt himself. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMacCloudsMom (Dec 1, 2016)

So I put together a play gym for him over the top of cage I don't think he's very sure of it yet but hopefully he will like it


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

That's awesome! I'm sure he'll love it! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

